# AUTOMATOR



## fatfred (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
voila je recherche une sorte de macro; peut être avec Automator qui me permette de récupérer tous les noms de fichiers situés dans un répertoire pour les mettre soit dans un tableur type E.... ou bien même un éditeur de tete.

Je tourne en rond, si une âme charitable est tenté de me débloquer, merci par avance.

PS : imac, 20, C2duo, 10.5


----------



## Lapin Masqué (2 Avril 2009)

Tu peux essayer de sélectionner tes fichiers, de copier et d'aller dans TextEdit : Edit > Paste and Match Style.

Ou bien ce n'est pas ce que tu veux ?


----------



## BS0D (2 Avril 2009)

Facilement faisable avec Applescript je pense, mais suis au boulot (eh ouais, à cette heure-ci!) et j'ai pas mon mac sous la main sorry


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2009)

Tu ouvres un terminal :

```
ls <chemin de ton répertoire> > tonfichier.txt
```
Exemple :

```
ls /Applications > toto.txt
```
Ton fichier est dans ta "maison".


----------

